# Overclocking I3570k on Sabertooth Z77



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,
I have a 3570k on a sabertooth Z77 mainboard with a H80i water cooler, whats the procedure i should follow for overclocking and what speeds could i expect from it


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing that CPU is basically pointless but if you feel the need , see the stickies at the top of this section.
Note: Top quality components are required for OC'ing, especially the PSU.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Overclocking isn't as simple as "Here's what to do -- OK I did that, thanks." Each system is different and a perfectly stable overclock on one system can cause another, seemingly identical, system to crash.

First, determine if you even need to overclock. Games are more GPU than CPU dependent and rarely bottleneck at the CPU with 3rd-gen i7 processors.

Start by reading this and see if you even need to overclock: 

Chapter 13 - Detecting Processor Bottlenecks

You can also get a general idea if your processor is bottlenecking performance by running a game, noting the frames per second, then lowering the multiplier to _underclock_ the CPU by 20%. If the FPS value doesn't drop significantly then your CPU is probably not bottlenecking performance.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Ita more over as an interest it seems to dynamically adjust the cpu speeds according to the display on my g510 keyboard


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Most modern computers are set so that CPU speed will adjust from a low level to the maximum defined by the BIOS settings depending on load. This is to lower wear and tear on the system and to save energy.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

look at my guide on how to overclock an i2500k, this is based on the asus sabertooth z77 and is basically identical.

4.4GHz is possible depending on how good your psu is and airflow.


----------

